# Gas Prices are UP once again!



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Is the rest of America seeing the rise in gas prices as I am up here in the Northeast? Crude Oil was up to $90 a barrel Yesterday! They say that's the highest it's been since 2008.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Unleaded $2.95 here yesterday. It's up about $0.30 in the last 3 weeks. :realmad:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I paid $3.15 on Tuesday.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

im in the midwest and i paid 3.05 friday might, im seeing 3.15, 3.25 closer to chicago!


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Remember what happened when oil went from $140s down to $30s and $40s. More speculation again by the banks and investors. Wonder which banks and investment firms will be bailed out after the next round of corrections.


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

i paid $3.19 this morning


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

$3.09 here in PA. I calculated $3.50 in when I did my bids so I hope it stays below that.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

I paid $3.03 a gallon for 87 percent octane this morning in North Dakota. I have not filled diesel yet, but heard it is $3.60 a gallon


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Gas seems to go up .10 in one day another .05 two days later and takes 3 weeks to come down a penny.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

swtiih;1146176 said:


> Gas seems to go up .10 in one day another .05 two days later and takes 3 weeks to come down a penny.


That's the Gas Sations ripping us off. They figure Big oil can take a bite, why not them.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

the little guy seems to get it from both sides. oil companies have made record profits the last 10 years


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Highway robbery....literally.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

$3.89 for unleaded at a lot of the stations around here. Ugh!


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

geez, just filled up yesterday. diesel has gone up .20 cents in the last week. up to $3.45 by me


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Paid $3.05 for unleaded yesterday, but saw as low as $2.87 and as high as $3.45 today within a 10 mile drive


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

they are saying its suppossed to go down again soon i heard on the radio on the way home from work. i hope this is true, this is nonsence. its just because in the area one person rises there prices and the next and so on. BS!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

They all network together generally. I know a guy who owns a station and they all speak with each other to stay within a certain range or the exact same price. Makes sence but doesn't at the same time.

Pretty annoyed they've gone up this high so fast, seems like $2.60 would be a nice middle ground.


----------



## wva (Apr 26, 2010)

here in wv $3.11 for reg jumped $.15 at a time last week


----------



## LB1234 (Oct 17, 2006)

ouch...just filled up yesteday for $3.059...for diesel!!! some of you are paying more for gas, which has not been the norm the past five or so years.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

thats why you get a 100 gallon transfer tank in the bed. fillup when it cheaper


----------



## 1PapaDock4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Filled up for $2.91 yesterday, but gas stations by the highway are up around $3.00..
Gas went up 20 cents over night about 2 weeks ago, but fortunately its started to go down little by little... until Christmas of course...

Hope I can send some lower gas prices your way!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

swtiih;1147727 said:


> thats why you get a 100 gallon transfer tank in the bed. fillup when it cheaper


thats what my dad did when he had his diesiel, use to get it for like 25 cents cheaper a gallon from the guy that filled there tanks at work, i think he filled up like once every month and a half.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

swtiih;1147727 said:


> thats why you get a 100 gallon transfer tank in the bed. fillup when it cheaper


I was just talking about this with my dad... We go through lots of gas between the truck, snowmobiles, the gator, etc..


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

around $3.12 the other day. it keeps going up


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

slongfellowii;1145462 said:


> Remember what happened when oil went from $140s down to $30s and $40s. More speculation again by the banks and investors. Wonder which banks and investment firms will be bailed out after the next round of corrections.


It's because oil is pegged to the dollar. This country is being run by the morons that created the mess in the first place. Ben Bernanke announced over a month ago that they are doing QE2, which stands for quantitative easing #2. They are printing another $600 billion to pump into the banks, in hopes they will lend it out.

If you don't understand how that drives down the value of your dollar, look at it this way.

When there are fewer plow trucks out there, your value goes up, because you're worth more since there aren't many of you. But when the market gets flooded with 400 Chevy S-10s with a plow, your value is going to go down.

Food inflation has been on the rise for quite some time, you should pay attention to it. General Mills raised the prices on cereals on November 15th. But, they did it by shrinking the box, again, and leaving the price alone, which may have caused you to not notice it. Your ice cream isn't available in half-gallons anymore, they are 1.5-1.75 quarts.

If you think it's all happening by coincidence, you're mistaken.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

PlowTeam5;1150226 said:


> It's because oil is pegged to the dollar. This country is being run by the morons that created the mess in the first place. Ben Bernanke announced over a month ago that they are doing QE2, which stands for quantitative easing #2. They are printing another $600 billion to pump into the banks, in hopes they will lend it out.
> 
> If you don't understand how that drives down the value of your dollar, look at it this way.
> 
> ...


----------



## aron7676 (Dec 7, 2010)

Not to brag, but 87 is 2.77-79 in KC,MO Diesel is around 3.. havnet stopped and looked recently.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

good thinking


----------



## KSB (Mar 5, 2007)

*rising fuel prices & up charges*

Hi Guys: 3.10 a gallon here now. Have we forgot how hard it was when gas hit 2.50 a gallon? This area is full of low ballers. kids out of high school etc, the prices are already so low, when to kick in the fuel upcharges? Iam thinking 5% right now., Any Help.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

2.92 here and 3.49 for diesel but remember its all bushes fault


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

3.39 for diesel in my area in ct.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just filled diesel on Saturday, # 1 is $3.65 and # 2 is $3.35.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Plowteam5 is spot on


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Diesel is $3.25 around here. The fact that all the stations change price at the same time is Crap... 
What if we all did that. We all say ok Salt cost XX per ton XX per bag and so on, then say all gas stations are XX to plow, all medium stores are XX to plow and all big box stores are XXX to plow.. Thats called price fixing, so they would shut us all down and fine us to death for it..


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

$3.14 in raymond today Ryan. So much for it going down.


----------

